# fastest rb26 powered car



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

does anyone know what the fastest rb26 powered car has been over 1/4 mile not necessarily a skyline or the most power ever got from a rb26 motor


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

7.59 @ 190+mph would be my bet and 1500+hp


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

The HKS 180SX did 7.1 @ 191mph back in 2002 with twin GT3240s on an RB28 - I've heard rumours of more recent things being built up for 6s but don't know what became of them.

I am pretty confident Heat Treatments GTR would be the most powerful, don't know what the power is but given that people claiming 1300hp are over half a second off the pace I bet its making a couple.


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

thanks guys do you have any more info on these cars as in spec etc or links to websites or videos ta.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Lith said:


> The HKS 180SX did 7.1 @ 191mph back in 2002 with twin GT3240s on an RB28 - I've heard rumours of more recent things being built up for 6s but don't know what became of them.
> 
> I am pretty confident Heat Treatments GTR would be the most powerful, don't know what the power is but given that people claiming 1300hp are over half a second off the pace I bet its making a couple.


There must be vids somewhere of the 7.1?? hook us up.

Rob


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

The Jun super Lemon R31 did a 5.9


Mick


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

m6beg said:


> The Jun super Lemon R31 did a 5.9
> 
> 
> Mick


That all?  





   FOOKING HELL!!!!    

THAT IS FAST!


----------



## Wanabee Kiwi (Mar 31, 2007)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> 7.59 @ 190+mph would be my bet and 1500+hp


Is'nt Reece's car RB26 anymore? because thats 7.57.....


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

7.57, 7.59 lol, my mistake, its his car I was meaning and really, who knows what cc it is and does it really matter anyway, I don't think so.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

There are many many posts about the fastest car and there times.

What we all believe is what we all see sad but a fact.

I think we all need to stop looking of the past and look in the present time. For the UK anyway. 

We are very lucky to have so many fast cars.

I for one would love to see the skyline hit the 7 second mark either driving it or watching.   


Mick

Edit to say come Keith Cowie its all comming together mate.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> There must be vids somewhere of the 7.1?? hook us up.


There will be vids at least somewhere of it racing. I might have a look for vids tonight, but I remember HKS going over to US to take on the Americans back then (much like the intended HKS vs Heat Treatments thing in NZ) but HKS didn't wuss out:

Nissan 180sx Hks Right Side View Photo

They had run a 7.3 @ 188mph as early as 1998...


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

max1 said:


> does anyone know what the fastest rb26 powered car


 You can't help yourself can you?  What are you planning now mate?


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Stuart.

I was just thing the same myself:chuckle: :chuckle: 

Good shit


Mick


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

new engine coming soon gonna put some real effort into this one not just a street engine gone drag ,you know what i mean stu .


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

max1 said:


> thanks guys do you have any more info on these cars as in spec etc or links to websites or videos ta.


The HKS 180SX (info from another site) is powered by a RB26 DETT Skyline engine that produces approximately 1,300 horsepower at 9,000 rpm and 672 ft./lbs. of torque at 7,000 rpm. The powerplant features HKS H-form cross section connecting rods, an HKS full-counter crank, and forged HKS pistons. HKS cams, head gasket, twin GT3037 turbos, Racing Wastegate and Intercooler feed power to an air shifted Liberty five-speed. 

Here is a cellphone pic from one of the sites of the engine (I've provided one or two other links in this thread to the car and its exploits):


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

max1 said:


> you know what i mean stu .


Sounds mega........BigFil's 1300bhp got you worried has it? :lol:


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

maybe a little ,but not for long


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

m6beg said:


> There are many many posts about the fastest car and there times.
> 
> What we all believe is what we all see sad but a fact.
> 
> ...


I was lucky enough to see the heat treatments r32 gt-r run the world record pass at willowbank raceway, it's truely amazing to see a gt-r run those sorts of numbers, which were only less then a half a second off the full tube chassis pro turbo class guys here in australia at the time (few guys are running 6.8's now). To see a gt-r run near those times is something i don't think i'll NEVER forget! Good luck to you on your trip to the 7's!


----------



## Richf (Feb 8, 2007)

m6beg said:


> The Jun super Lemon R31 did a 5.9
> 
> 
> Mick


a full bodied car run a 5.9????

Pro-mod cars with 2000+hp methanol motors dont get that quick


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

m6beg said:


> The Jun super Lemon R31 did a 5.9
> 
> 
> Mick


Never heard of that car, are there any pictures or data available? The JUN website shows no history for it... Be interested to see such a thing. Bearing in mind the power it would need to pull a 5.9 would certainly be pretty far outside the scope of an RB of any kind.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Dynamix said:


> I was lucky enough to see the heat treatments r32 gt-r run the world record pass at willowbank raceway, it's truely amazing to see a gt-r run those sorts of numbers, which were only less then a half a second off the full tube chassis pro turbo class guys here in australia at the time (few guys are running 6.8's now). To see a gt-r run near those times is something i don't think i'll NEVER forget! Good luck to you on your trip to the 7's!


Thank you very much mate.   


Mick


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

dan0h said:


> Never heard of that car, are there any pictures or data available? The JUN website shows no history for it... Be interested to see such a thing. Bearing in mind the power it would need to pull a 5.9 would certainly be pretty far outside the scope of an RB of any kind.


When the first person responded to this statement I thought they were joking - surely you guys know he was pulling a leg!!! The fastest any Japanese engine powered vehicle has ever gone is 6.4 by a 2JZGTE powered tube framed drag car.


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Lith said:


> When the first person responded to this statement I thought they were joking - surely you guys know he was pulling a leg!!! The fastest any Japanese engine powered vehicle has ever gone is 6.4 by a 2JZGTE powered tube framed drag car.


I like to call bluffs


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Lith said:


> When the first person responded to this statement I thought they were joking - surely you guys know he was pulling a leg!!! The fastest any Japanese engine powered vehicle has ever gone is 6.4 by a 2JZGTE powered tube framed drag car.


I'm pretty sure I've seen a 6.0 or possibly a real high 5 by a 4 cyl import engine in a rail, can't find it at the moment but I'll post it when I do.

Rob


----------



## mandhdrijfhout (Mar 13, 2006)

Think if I remember correctly its a Honda B18c in a rail


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Really?? Far out, I could be wrong then. I know of high 6s from old Toyota 4cyls and Fiat motors of all things in rails cars...


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

m6beg said:


> The Jun super Lemon R31 did a 5.9
> 
> 
> Mick


 Got any vids?


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

I know its not a skyline, and I know its not japanese, but it only has a small engine (2000cc) ford probe engine to be exact, running over 850Bhp, runs very reliably in the mid 7s, in my opinion this guy is running the times the pro drag skylines should be aiming for in the UK, I think his best is a 7.7, quite an engineering feat to get that car running 10-15 times a day for 3-4 days at the main drag events at pod.
I have a feeling one of the pro drag skylines will get into the 7s this year... will be interesting to see who.

One of my pics of him from last year.


----------

